# Ls2 Emblem



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

HAS ANYONE PUT THE LS2 EMBLEMS ON THIER CAR? IF SO, WHERE DID YOU PLACE THEM? PICS WOULD BE GREAT IF YOU GOT THEM. THE LS2 EMBLEMS LOOK REALLY GOOD AND ARE AT carmotorsports.com


----------

